# homeapathic remedies on bringing a male dogs testicle down



## kodyra (May 13, 2012)

hi, i have a 5 month old male who has one tesctile that has dropped but the other is half way done the caninal. i have heard there is a homeapathic remedy that can help bring it down. it has dropped once but went back up. 

many thanks


----------



## gizzmo341 (Mar 23, 2011)

Not to be crude but the only thing is have heard that helps is let your dog get his "end away" witch there is plenty of dogs neededing homes why bring In more or get him castrated


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

Undescended testes are a mechanical problem - how can "magic" water help! How old is the dog? Often it's just a matter of time. Otherwise mechanical problems need a mechanical solution i.e. surgery, preferably castration as Gizmo says. Not sure about dogs but in humans untreated undescended ( not retractile) testes can become cancerous in later life. Obviously your vet is your best source of advice


----------



## WarFlyball (Aug 15, 2008)

I know the ones you mean, they are called 'Boy Special' and you can get them here Homeopathy

I know of lots of people who have used them successfully (on their dogs!!)


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

WarFlyball said:


> I know the ones you mean, they are called 'Boy Special' and you can get them here Homeopathy
> 
> I know of lots of people who have used them successfully (on their dogs!!)


Joining Gizmo in being crude & no pun intended - ********! Any effect is likely due to the passage of time - bet there are no properly controlled trials on it.


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

ElvieMogs said:


> Joining Gizmo in being crude & no pun intended - ********! Any effect is likely due to the passage of time - bet there are no properly controlled trials on it.


Censored!, I said b* ll*cks where *=o!


----------



## kodyra (May 13, 2012)

ElvieMogs said:


> Undescended testes are a mechanical problem - how can "magic" water help! How old is the dog? Often it's just a matter of time. Otherwise mechanical problems need a mechanical solution i.e. surgery, preferably castration as Gizmo says. Not sure about dogs but in humans untreated undescended ( not retractile) testes can become cancerous in later life. Obviously your vet is your best source of advice


my first comment says his age. i have not mention anything about 'magic water' as u put it. his testicle has been dwn but went back up.


----------



## kodyra (May 13, 2012)

gizzmo341 said:


> Not to be crude but the only thing is have heard that helps is let your dog get his "end away" witch there is plenty of dogs neededing homes why bring In more or get him castrated


i am not bringing any unwanted dogs into this world, i did not mention anything about breeding him. He is top quality show dog and should go far in the ring and this is the reason i am hoping his testie comes down. i dnt believe in castering dogs unless it is due to health reasons, i have been advise by my vet to leave him until he is atleast a yr old.


----------



## kodyra (May 13, 2012)

WarFlyball said:


> I know the ones you mean, they are called 'Boy Special' and you can get them here Homeopathy
> 
> I know of lots of people who have used them successfully (on their dogs!!)


Thank you warflyball, i will have a look into it. just wanted something to give him to see if it will help before the testie ring closes and then the testcile will never get through. i can feel it its half way there.


----------



## kodyra (May 13, 2012)

i will be careful wot i post on this forum next time as people seem to jump to things


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I'm not sure if any remedy can really help.

Some breeders try to milk down the testicle into the scrotal sac and some will stay and some just have too short a cord and it will slip back up.

Also the inguinal canal usually begins to close up as the pup hits around 6 mths of age so a testicle that hasn't descended by then is less likely to descend. That said there are lines were some dogs take longer to descend than others and it is not unheard of for one to drop as late as 2 yrs but it really is the exception to the rule.

Best thing you can do is ask the breeder about the problem and see if late dropping is in your dogs line and ask how late they have been. Otherwise if they are a breeder of long standing they may well be able to show you how to "milk" it down.

If it doesn't drop then it would not be a good idea to breed from this dog in the future as it can be a genetic problem. The other thing you could do if it didn't descend and you didn't want a full castration would be to only remove the testicle that didn't come down as this will be useless anyway, it'll be smaller than the other and probably infertile. There is an small but increased risk that leaving it where it is can cause testicular cancer later on. A testicle in the inguinal canal at least can be felt but one that is still in the abdomen definitely needs removing.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I have to feel for the OP in this thread. 

A simple question turns into 'get the dog castrated, we don't need more unwanted dogs' 

Did the OP mention using the dog for stud? Or anything about breeding. Or did she just ask if anyone could help point her in the direction of something that might help her pups medical condition. 

Not one of you knew anything about the OP's dog or circumstances. You just assumed. Perhaps next time find out first before jumping down someone's throat.


----------



## gizzmo341 (Mar 23, 2011)

I only said the op because I didn't know he was a show dog but I still say if the meds some one posted don't work because would you rather risk his health with cancer or have a happy healthy dog


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

I too have a show hopeful and was panicking about his un dropped ball and homeopathy was suggested to me. However, as we had seen the vet previously for weight check etc, I knew his other ball wasnt stuck so to speak. Therefore eventually would descend, which it did naturally at about 6 and half months

As you say it's already dropped before, then everything's in order and I would just be patient, it will drop


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

gizzmo341 said:


> I only said the op because I didn't know he was a show dog but I still say if the meds some one posted don't work because would you rather risk his health with cancer or have a happy healthy dog


I agree with that hun, if it needs medical treatment, get medical treatment, but trying homoeopathy at 5 months for a while wont hurt.

I had noissue with that advice given (totally agree'd), it was just the way everyone seemed to assume and automatically jump down the OP's throat.


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

Sorry missed his age in first post. As said above if the testes has come down previously it's retractile, not undescended, and should comedown as the pup gets older.

As for magic water...it was the politest description of homeopathy I could think of. There's no strong scientific evidence it works, using it instead of effective treatment can be dangerous and it's a con.. What is this specific preparation supposed to contain.....essence of undescended balls? Come on!


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

ElvieMogs said:


> Sorry missed his age in first post. As said above if the testes has come down previously it's retractile, not undescended, and should comedown as the pup gets older.
> 
> As for magic water...it was the politest description of homeopathy I could think of. There's no strong scientific evidence it works, using it instead of effective treatment can be dangerous and it's a con.. What is this specific preparation supposed to contain.....*essence of undescended balls?* Come on!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:

Sorry, off topic, but that made me choke with laughter. Now I'm going to have to explain what it means...


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

ElvieMogs said:


> As for magic water...it was the politest description of homeopathy I could think of. There's no strong scientific evidence it works, using it instead of effective treatment can be dangerous and it's a con.. What is this specific preparation supposed to contain.....essence of undescended balls? Come on!


I like the term 'magic water' . It depends on the person/animal being treated and if it is administered correctly to animals.

Homeopathy has had amazing results on my girl - not for testical issues  - but she has no preconceived ideas, she just takes her meds and it is obvious when meds work or not . Thus I would not class homeopathy a con!

OP hope you get your dogs testical to drop and stay put


----------



## melissa fowler (Sep 4, 2018)

kodyra said:


> Thank you warflyball, i will have a look into it. just wanted something to give him to see if it will help before the testie ring closes and then the testcile will never get through. i can feel it its half way there.


Just curious if you tried the Testicle drops and if they worked? My dog has the same issue


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

melissa fowler said:


> Just curious if you tried the Testicle drops and if they worked? My dog has the same issue


The thread is 6 years old and the OP hasn't been back.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Togi14 said:


> Hi i need ur help,
> I have a male 4 months old and although in the age of 7 weeks his both testicles were in the scotrum ,after almost a month both are up.
> My vet finds difficult to find them,i can feel them almost above the scotrum.
> I started boy special.
> Any opinions??


Hi @Togi14 you should start your own thread for advice - this one is from 2012.


----------

